# New Rack (just finished)



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Now I need a new project, this one holds one of the white igloo coolers(I think its 75qts) and one smaller cooler or 4 of the 14x10in plaino boxes on each side. The side coolers/boxes are mounted lower so they dont block the headlights.

cutting board and some attachments are next:fishing:


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Rocks&Reds said:


> Now I need a new project, this one holds one of the white igloo coolers(I think its 75qts) and one smaller cooler or 4 of the 14x10in plaino boxes on each side. The side coolers/boxes are mounted lower so they dont block the headlights.
> 
> cutting board and some attachments are next:fishing:


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*nice job!*

chris, u do good work!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

looks great. nice job.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, All the welds are on the inside so the outside looks smooth and clean,longer rod tubes for long but rods so all the reels sit even all the way accross.

Thanks again Chris


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

made from steel or aliminium?


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice there R&R!!!

Glad to see ya got'r done!!!

W2F


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*Thanks!!*



WURK2FISH said:


> Very nice there R&R!!!
> 
> Glad to see ya got'r done!!!
> 
> W2F


Thanks Again W2F! Lets go get some fish!!!:fishing:

Chris

sorry entropy missed ya, its aluminum.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Rocks&Reds said:


>


Correction: it holds a 100qt cooler!! But I'll build it however you want it!!!

Any size, however many rods you want, what ever attachments!!:fishing:

Thanks Chris


----------

